# Dual HD Cameras Spearfishing Video..best Chunky Love yet!!!



## Clay-Doh

Here it is. First video in HD with my new computer that can actually open and edit the HD files. My movies will never be the same now. 

122' feet of water, out with Renee', and Lil Paul Pierce. Insanely great footage from 2 cameras. Scott Bartell (firefishvideo.com) took 3rd person footage with his bad-ass $7,000 underwater camera set up, and I had my helmet-cam on for 1st person footage looking down my speargun and the view from "mission control". 

1st Amberjack at 28 pounds, complete stone shot. 2nd at 37 pounds, not so lucky. Proceeded to woop my ass, but made some of the great video we were wanting. Love my riding rig set up on my speargun!

Total of 9 sharks throughout the day, and Scott got some good footage of a few.

Great day out diving with Scott, my woman Renee, Lil' Paul.

Hope you guys enjoy! And make sure your sound is on!

*HD SPEARFISHING VIDEO*

(Disclaimer: Video was shot on 2 different days of me shooting Amberjacks. Second scene the one already on the stringer while I am shooting is Renee's. But it should be noted, I don't now of anybody out fishing with 4 guys on a boat, and 1 guy catches an AJ or 2 snapper and he puts his rod down and quits instead of continuing to fish until the boat reaches it's limit. Jus sayin.)


----------



## jw1973

Love the video man, that snapper was taunting you, must know that the season isn't open yet.


----------



## FelixH

Nice one, Clay!


----------



## swander

That is awesome Clay! Love that "Kill Spike". Great video.


----------



## amberj

great job Clay!!!!


----------



## lcruiser

Cool


----------



## bamaben

Very nice. Having a light on the camera makes a huge difference, you really see the colors.


----------



## Plattinum

Clay,
It was a pleasure meeting you tonight. That is some insanely clear video. Very nice!


----------



## SuperSpook

Clay/firefish great video!! What camera do you use?


----------



## Firefishvideo

SuperSpook said:


> Clay/firefish great video!! What camera do you use?


 Clay was using a GOPRO HERO HD camera, and I'm using a Canon HV20/Ikelite with quite a few modifications.:whistling:


----------



## bbarton13

awesome videos


----------



## SuperSpook

Firefishvideo said:


> Clay was using a GOPRO HERO HD camera, and I'm using a Canon HV20/Ikelite with quite a few modifications.:whistling:


Cool I have a go pro on the way, was getting one before I saw this and was looking to research other cameras is why i asked....guess not lol. I picked mine up for a trip I am taking next month, not for diving, just for cheap hd etc..


----------



## spear em

clay, how fast did you suck that 80 dry? what was the reading on that pressure thingy?


----------



## Clay-Doh

What Scott said. I was using a gopro, and he is has an insane (read as super dooper expensive!) setup.

It is night and day diiference between his footage and the gopro. Clarity, color, no blur in fast motion scenes. He's got some other good vids up on his site too you should check out.

Scott, thanx again for comming along and also thank you very much for sharing the footage with me so I could make that movie. Your insane footage definately made it.

Feew people have told me id didn't even look underwater...looked like just air around it was so clear, and that was on a murky day too!

And bradly...that was a LP 108...and I sucked it like a fiend on a crack pipe! Was a very very low reading when was all was said and done...haa haa


----------



## bamaben

Clay,

I have a GoPro HD hero. Can you share your setup with me? I put mine on an old skateboard helmet and that thing wanted to float away. Needless to say i had to put it back in the boat on Friday. Did you purchase the helmet with the cam or did you get your helmet elsewhere?

I need to find a helmet that is not padded with styrofoam.


----------



## swander

bamaben said:


> Clay,
> 
> I have a GoPro HD hero. Can you share your setup with me? I put mine on an old skateboard helmet and that thing wanted to float away. Needless to say i had to put it back in the boat on Friday. Did you purchase the helmet with the cam or did you get your helmet elsewhere?
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=rock%20climbing%20helmet&FORM=BILH#focal=e8928cb9b494684b49feee17c5c7a315&furl=http%3A%2F%2Fsicksport.com%2Fimages%2Fcategories%2Fmadillo_helmets.jpg
> 
> http://http://cgi.ebay.com/Petzl-Climbing-Helmet-Unisex-and-one-size-fits-all-/110594206873?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19bfedac99#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> Find a rock climbing helmet. I had to drill holes in the top to keep it from floating. They have a strap that goes over your ears and around your chin. Don't even know it's there. Found mine at a waterfront mission for $4.95


----------



## Clay-Doh

ama, I just used an old motorcycle helmet the chopper kind, half lit, turtle shell, whatever you want to call them, that are not DOT approved. They're about $20. And like swander said, drill holes on the top to let air escape.

However I haven't used my new go pro camera with the helmet yet because the sticky mount that came with it does not allow it to tilt up enough. They would have to be sidemounted in order to have it at the correct angle. In the meantime I have just used the head strap that came with it and as long as I pull it down over my masks strap it has worked fine.

By the way, the chopper helmets don't have any Styrofoam. All they have is a little thin foam liner with some cloth which will eventually deteriorate or you could just rip it out when you start.


----------



## bamaben

Thanks Clay... I bought the head mount strap from gopro and it jacks with my mask. I had a hard time keeping it in place and keeping water out of my mask.

I will look for one of those helmets and see how it works with the gopro.


----------



## swander

bamaben said:


> Thanks Clay... I bought the head mount strap from gopro and it jacks with my mask. I had a hard time keeping it in place and keeping water out of my mask.
> 
> I will look for one of those helmets and see how it works with the gopro.


Pick up 4 8-32 machine screws, nuts and washers. Drill holes through the mount and into helmet. Don't trust the stick on mount, I know a guy who lost his diving. Good luck


----------



## Reel Rowdy

Clay-Doh said:


> Here it is. First video in HD with my new computer that can actually open and edit the HD files. My movies will never be the same now.
> 
> 122' feet of water, out with Renee', and Lil Paul Pierce. Insanely great footage from 2 cameras. Scott Bartell (firefishvideo.com) took 3rd person footage with his bad-ass $7,000 underwater camera set up, and I had my helmet-cam on for 1st person footage looking down my speargun and the view from "mission control".
> 
> 1st Amberjack at 28 pounds, complete stone shot. 2nd at 37 pounds, not so lucky. Proceeded to woop my ass, but made some of the great video we were wanting. Love my riding rig set up on my speargun!
> 
> Total of 9 sharks throughout the day, and Scott got some good footage of a few.
> 
> Great day out diving with Scott, my woman Renee, Lil' Paul.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy! And make sure your sound is on!
> 
> *HD SPEARFISHING VIDEO*
> 
> (Disclaimer: Video was shot on 2 different days of me shooting Amberjacks. Second scene the one already on the stringer while I am shooting is Renee's. But it should be noted, I don't now of anybody out fishing with 4 guys on a boat, and 1 guy catches an AJ or 2 snapper and he puts his rod down and quits instead of continuing to fish until the boat reaches it's limit. Jus sayin.)



Clay doh, can you post some detailed pics of your riding rig please? I'm considering going to one this year. It just makes sense.


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Thats worth the time to watch again! Clay you either need to adjust your scope or get a dip net! Just saying!


----------



## Snatch it

Nice video!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Thanx!

Hey Reel Rowdy, just saw this. Here is a few shots of it from my Riffe before I sold it.

No knots, everything is braided, this was a while ago.

Just unloop the shock cord where it's attached to your gun and attach a length of rope. I use a little stainless shackle as yu can see in the pic to attach the rope to the shock cord. When you reload, you just wrap it around and then hook the loop on hte end of your shock cord where it would normally be tied to.

Also I have another at the but of the gun so I can permanantly leave my gun clipped to the top left d-ring on my bc. Which is a big no no if your shaft is attached to your gun, you can get drugaround by a monster fish, or a shark that just took your monster fish and shaft.

Shoot the fish, let go of gun and fight fish. And gun is right above your right sholder floating if you need the kill spike. I will never go back any other way.




















If you haven't seen it yet heres the newest spearfishing vid I did. over a dozen fish getting smoked after the waters opened last summer. I think it came out pretty good

http://www.vimeo.com/24826232


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Very nice rig. Thanks for the description.


----------



## Plattinum

Clay-Doh:
Do you use one of the aftermarket flat lenses on your GoPro? If so, which do you have?


----------

